

HN Meetup Munich: April 2012 - HSO

The final tally of the vote (http://doodle.com/5durtx5tctbrrmxv) is in and I'm happy to make the announcement:<p><pre><code>  Date:       Wed 18 April 2012
  Time:       19:00 -- open-ended
  Location:   Reitmor 3
              Reitmorstrasse 3 (no, really!)
              80538 Munich
              http://www.reitmor3.de
</code></pre>
Agenda:<p><pre><code>  1) Organization of future meetups -&#62; regular "HN Stammtisch"?
  2) Optional: speed talks
  3) Mandatory: Pretending to be social, having a good time,... you know the drill
</code></pre>
If you'd like to present something, please give advance notice for planning. There is a beamer but keep in mind that people will be drinking beer while you talk. "Kurz und knackig" is the word =&#62; no 50+ slide ppt's please! Cool animations or other demos, OTOH, that'd be more like it.<p>Last but not least, if you are (part of) a startup, company, or financier, this is an excellent opportunity to step in front of the HN Munich community. To support our meetup with free pizza, beer, or caviar, please leave a comment or contact me at meetup@haija.net.<p>Happy Easter holidays,<p>HSO<p>--------------------<p>PS: A few words about the location (long version)<p>Last time, we met at Couch Club (ht kojote). That location was well received but unfortunately, they want a minimum cover. That means either we take a bet on enough people attending and avg tab sizes, or find some sort of sponsor. Yes, the money isn't much but it does add a layer of overhead.<p>Therefore, this one time, I take the liberty to override the result from our location poll (http://moreganize.ch/bdLxiKV9lyf) because a) the result is within what I consider margin of error (12:10 in favor of Couch Club) and b) the "participation rate" (22 out of 54) was rather low.<p>I would have walked the famous extra mile and contacted either potential pizza sponsors or run a super-sophisticated agent-simulation on the university cluster to estimate arrival rates, tab sizes, and likelihood of breaking the min cover from thin air if the results had been stronger. But this looks like most don't care that much between the two choices.<p>I apologize if someone had strong feelings about it (or democracy). Take solace in the near-certainty that future meetups will happen and that their location is not fixed yet.<p>----------<p>TL;DR: I overrode the location poll because the weak margin and participation didn't seem to warrant extra effort. Let's discuss the future at our meetup.
======
justliving
Thanks a lot for organizing this! We all really do appreciate!

Happy Easter to the MUC HNers!

------
currywurst
Won't be able to make it this time, but I hope we can have a mailing list
setup to catch the updates, and keep in touch till the next meetup ..

------
danialtz
Great to hear that a new meetings is on the way. Will do my best to attend.

